

Technology versus government: The rise of data and the death of politics - avantgarde
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/20/rise-of-data-death-of-politics-evgeny-morozov-algorithmic-regulation

======
tim333
Can't say I agree with the guy but it seems an interesting question as to
whether some government functions could be better served by 'algorithmic
regulation.' I think if the algorithms were open source and well tested it
could work better for some stuff.

